# All Grain Kolsch Recipe



## Trough Lolly

Hi folks,
Would anybody out there like to share with me their favourite Kolsch recipe? I want to make one true to style and have done a bit of reading on the net, so a true to style Kolsch (eg, PJ Fruh, Malzmuhlen, Pfaffgen, Kueppers etc, would be preferred...).
Any Kolsch recipies in Promash format would be gratefully accepted!  
Thanks in advance  
TL :chug:


----------



## Ray_Mills

hi
i have a great recipe if can you wait a day so i will get it organized as my new computer as it does not have promash yet
This beer won the Queensland comp in 2002 and was made by the Brewery in Townsville
Ray


----------



## Trough Lolly

Hi Ray,
After tasting your German Pils at the AABC, I'll take any recipe you've got!!
Cheers,
TL


----------



## lespaul

did you end up getting that kolsch recipe? 
anyone else recommend a kolsch similar to the one described?
cheers


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

Freischems Brauerei recipe is:

90% Pils malt
5% Munich 1
5% Wheat

Tradition at 75min
Tradition at 0min

Much the same as Jamil's Z. recipe from Brewing classic styles.


----------



## mika

Recipes for Kolsch should include the Yeast strain used. IMHO the grain's really don't have a lot to do with it, it's all about the yeast and how you treat it.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

mika said:


> Recipes for Kolsch should include the Yeast strain used. IMHO the grain's really don't have a lot to do with it, it's all about the yeast and how you treat it.



Fair call. I use 2565wy at 16C. Very clean/neutral.

Freischems brauerei brew with scavenged top cropped yeast from suenner brauerei and ferment at plus 20C in open cylinder fermenters. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## MHB

This is on my to-do list; it might bring the BJCP style Nazis out in a rash, but what would they know about Klsch anyway. OK so it may be a bit darker and fuller than modern Klsch but dam it looks tasty and Weyermann tend to know what they are talking about. View attachment 40711



MHB


----------



## Screwtop

MHB said:


> This is on my to-do list; it might bring the BJCP style Nazis out in a rash, but what would they know about Klsch anyway. OK so it may be a bit darker and fuller than modern Klsch but dam it looks tasty and Weyermann tend to know what they are talking about. View attachment 40711
> 
> 
> 
> MHB




Same company, diffferent recipe. Weyermann Klsch


----------



## Wolfy

lespaul said:


> anyone else recommend a kolsch similar to the one described?


I have the following recipe 'lagering' just now.
(Recipe based on Brewing Classic Styles/podcast. Salt additions on Melbounre water and BeerSmith's profile for Cologne/GER.)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.81 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.Grain 90.0 % 
0.25 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5.0 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 5.0 % 
25.00 gm Hallertau 08 [6.30%] (90 min) Hops 21.4 IBU 
6.50 gm Hallertau 07 [5.70%] (90 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.80 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 gm Sodium Bicarbonate 
2.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) 
4.00 gm Calcium Sulfate 
8.00 gm Calcium Chloride 
1 Pkgs Kolsch Yeast (SlurryRepitch) [Starter 200 ml] 

Mash Schedule:
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 7.00 L of water at 58.5 C 50.0 C 30 min 
Saccrification Add 6.00 L of water at 77.3 C 61.0 C 30 min 
Mash Out Add 6.00 L of water at 92.3 C 70.0 C 30 min 

Notes:
------
2010-08-10: Mash temps more like 52-61-66
22L into fermenter @ 1.048
Pitch yeast @ 13C, (raise temp by 1C each 12 hours to) ferment @ 17C
2010-08-24: @ 1.009, Lager/Chilled to 4C


----------



## jimi

Wolfy said:


> I have the following recipe 'lagering' just now.
> (Recipe based on Brewing Classic Styles/podcast. Salt additions on Melbounre water and BeerSmith's profile for Cologne/GER.)
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> Batch Size: 22.00 L
> Boil Size: 32.81 L
> Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
> Boil Time: 90 Minutes
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 4.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.Grain 90.0 %
> 0.25 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5.0 %
> 0.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 5.0 %
> 25.00 gm Hallertau 08 [6.30%] (90 min) Hops 21.4 IBU
> 6.50 gm Hallertau 07 [5.70%] (90 min) Hops 5.5 IBU
> 0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc
> 0.80 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 60.0 min) Misc
> 1.00 gm Sodium Bicarbonate
> 2.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4)
> 4.00 gm Calcium Sulfate
> 8.00 gm Calcium Chloride
> 1 Pkgs Kolsch Yeast (SlurryRepitch) [Starter 200 ml]
> 
> Mash Schedule:
> ----------------------------
> Name Description Step Temp Step Time
> Protein Rest Add 7.00 L of water at 58.5 C 50.0 C 30 min
> Saccrification Add 6.00 L of water at 77.3 C 61.0 C 30 min
> Mash Out Add 6.00 L of water at 92.3 C 70.0 C 30 min
> 
> Notes:
> ------
> 2010-08-10: Mash temps more like 52-61-66
> 22L into fermenter @ 1.048
> Pitch yeast @ 13C, (raise temp by 1C each 12 hours to) ferment @ 17C
> 2010-08-24: @ 1.009, Lager/Chilled to 4C



The 90 Pils, 5 munich, 5 wheat (%) is pretty common and reliable. I've got a cube with that exact grain bill now, but by mistake I use Munich II instead of I


----------



## lespaul

Wolfy said:


> I have the following recipe 'lagering' just now.
> (Recipe based on Brewing Classic Styles/podcast. Salt additions on Melbounre water and BeerSmith's profile for Cologne/GER.)
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 4.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.Grain 90.0 %
> 0.25 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5.0 %
> 0.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 5.0 %
> 25.00 gm Hallertau 08 [6.30%] (90 min) Hops 21.4 IBU
> 6.50 gm Hallertau 07 [5.70%] (90 min) Hops 5.5 IBU
> 0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc
> 0.80 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 60.0 min) Misc
> *1.00 gm Sodium Bicarbonate
> 2.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4)
> 4.00 gm Calcium Sulfate
> 8.00 gm Calcium Chloride
> *1 Pkgs Kolsch Yeast (SlurryRepitch) [Starter 200 ml]
> 
> Mash Schedule:
> ----------------------------
> Name Description Step Temp Step Time
> Protein Rest Add 7.00 L of water at 58.5 C 50.0 C 30 min
> *Saccrification Add 6.00 L of water at 77.3 C 61.0 C 30 min*
> Mash Out Add 6.00 L of water at 92.3 C 70.0 C 30 min



looks like ill smash this one out. just a few question;
Im doing it BIAB...is there any way i dont need to do the saccrification? is it going to make a difference
also how much difference is the water additions, such as Calcium chloride, going to make if i dont add it.
also have the german ale k-97, how well is that going to go?
Cheers


----------



## MHB

lespaul said:


> looks like ill smash this one out. just a few question;
> Im doing it BIAB...is there any way i dont need to do the saccrification? is it going to make a difference
> also how much difference is the water additions, such as Calcium chloride, going to make if i dont add it.
> also have the german ale k-97, how well is that going to go?
> Cheers


Just briefly

The scarification rest is the temperature where the starch is converted into sugar, so yes it's fairly important! You might consider skipping the Protein rest and just doing an isothermal mash in the mid 600C's.

Calcium is very important in all mash brewing, you want between 50 and 100 ppm for a bunch of reasons, understanding the role of Calcium is pretty much fundamental to mash water chemistry. Clearly something you could go and read up on, start with Palmer and go on from there, there is lots of good info out there.

K-97 is an interesting yeast, I'll probably get burned at the stake for heresy, but personally think it isn't a bad choice, Wyeast Klsch would be my first choice, having said that I haven't used K-97 for a while and not in this style, might be worth revisiting

MHB


----------



## bconnery

MHB said:


> K-97 is an interesting yeast, I'll probably get burned at the stake for heresy, but personally think it isn't a bad choice, Wyeast Klsch would be my first choice, having said that I haven't used K-97 for a while and not in this style, might be worth revisiting
> 
> MHB


Well K97 is a german ale yeast, so in theory it should work. 
I've tasted some nice alts made with it that's for sure.
The prospect of a yeast that works in an alt working in a kolsch probably would be considered heresy in some parts of the world 

I think its a yeast that gets a bad rap. My theory is that it's because it was sold as a wheat yeast for so many years, and it doesn't make great wheats. It was also notoriously slow to start for a while at one point, but I haven't used it for a while either so that could have been a batch(s) thing...


----------



## Thirsty Boy

This one managed to win the mash paddle in 2007 - 2565 @ 14 if I recall correctly. Filtered please!!! Or at least fined to within an inch of its life. Kolsch's taste just plain nasty with _any yeast at all_ in suspension... and kolsch yeasts take a damn aeon to settle out.

This recipe calls for a pilsner malt you wont be able to get - but I've made it with regular German pilsner and if anything its nicer.

TB

View attachment Dans_Kolsch__1.rec


----------



## drtomc

TB, what format is the recipe you posted? I can't seem to open it with anything obvious.

T.
ps I'm planning a Kolsch and a Berliner Weizen (sour mash). Would the Kolsch yeast cake be appropriate for the the Weizen?


----------



## jbirbeck

drtomc said:


> TB, what format is the recipe you posted? I can't seem to open it with anything obvious.
> 
> T.
> ps I'm planning a Kolsch and a Berliner Weizen (sour mash). Would the Kolsch yeast cake be appropriate for the the Weizen?



I've got a Berliner Weisse planned as well but using the recent PC Berliner Weisse yeast strain. I'm pretty sure the Berliner uses a side by side ferment with yeast and Lacto but in saying that I think the Kolsch yeast cake to ferment a sour beer would be tasty. I'd keep the ferment temp down a bit though to make sure you don't overdo the fruitiness that the yeast throws.

I've got an AG Kolsch on tap now 95% Pils and 5% wheat, FWH about 10% of the total hops, the rest added at 60m. I've done a few now and mix up those hops a bit. I think I used Hallertau this time and the Wyeast Kolsch II yeast. Love the aroma of this yeast. 

Having done a couple of very plain Kolsches I may have a crack at adding some Munich to one as suggested above to see how she goes. I wanted to avoid using it the first few times to get a nice pale version 9although decoctions do add a bit of colour) Love the flavour of Kolsch and love the Kolsch yeasts so any excuse  

TB I can't get that recipe either, interested to see what's in there.


----------



## donburke

i'm drinking a kolsch now that was brewed 28/8

100% weyermann pilsner, mashed 45 min @ 63, 30 mins @ 72
24 ibu czech saaz @ 90 mins and 3 ibu czech saaz @ 15 mins
wlp029 @ 16 degrees 2 weeks

man this is one fine beer, 

it tasted very ordinary at start but has come into its own after 4 weeks lagering in the keg

i have some wy2575 kolsch II that i will use for my next one, same recipe

i kept reading that this style is all about the yeast, and the grain/hop schedule should be simple

i exercised control and kept it simple and am glad i did, this really is a beautiful and unique beer


----------



## Thirsty Boy

drtomc said:


> TB, what format is the recipe you posted? I can't seem to open it with anything obvious.
> 
> T.
> ps I'm planning a Kolsch and a Berliner Weizen (sour mash). Would the Kolsch yeast cake be appropriate for the the Weizen?



It's a promash recipe.. When I get to the home PC i'll repost it as text.

Basically it's pilsner malt with a bit of wheat and a touch of Munich.

Kolsch yeast would be perfect for the non sour part of a berlinner Weiss recipe - but remember, I think kolsch yeast tastes like puke in suspension... So I would ferment with the kolsch, fine or filter to brightness, then add the souring agents. Easy for me, when I make berlinnerweise, I ferment the plain, Brett and lactic components as separate beers... Then blend them into the final beer and let that go for a little while to let the Brett and lacto at any stuff they might want to eat that's left in the base beer. If I'm adding fruit, I add it at that stage. This let's me get the sourness and Brett character much more quickly. I'm also not afraid to tweak the sourness up with lactic acid... Tweak mind you, still get most of it from bugs, but I aim at the lower end of the scale knowing that I can add more if needed.

TB


----------



## drtomc

@TB, that's interesting. What proportions do you split your wort for separate fermentations?

T.


----------



## DJR

White labs WLP029 if you can get it ferments fast, clean (with required kolsch fruity/winey-ness), and flocculates a hell of a lot better than WY2565. Needs to be fermented about 18C or so with some lagering, nowhere near as much lagering/sulfur dissipation time as WY2565.

I just do no wheat (easier to clear it up) and mostly pils with a touch of vienna/munich, mash about 62-65C and add in some more malt (about 10% of grist weight) at 45m, raise temp to 70C and leave it for another 30-45m. Comes out quite dry but still with enough body. Hops - hallertau or any other german hop all the way - i like 'em with some upfront hoppiness so about 25g at 5 or 10 min before flameout helps.

Polyclar helps get it bright and clean as well even if not filtering.

On the winey flavour you can cheat and use a touch of Sauvin - 5g is plenty....


----------



## cubbie

I used the proculture kolsch yeast P83 with great success. The recipee was based around JZ's in Brewing Classic Styles.

01-09-2010 Demolition Kolsch

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Brewing Date: Saturday January 09, 2010
Head Brewer: Cubbie
Asst Brewer: 
Recipe: Demolition Kolsch

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-C Light Hybrid Beer, Koelsch

Min OG: 1.044 Max OG: 1.050
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 10 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 24.00 Wort Size (L): 24.00
Total Grain (Kg): 4.70
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.34
Anticipated EBC: 6.3
Anticipated IBU: 23.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 87 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.57
Actual FG: 1.007 Plato: 1.89

Alc by Weight: 4.04 by Volume: 5.14 From Measured Gravities.
ADF: 83.7 RDF 69.1 Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 90 %
Anticipated Points From Mash: 54.03
Actual Points From Mash: 56.00


Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour

Raw Pre-Boil Amounts - only targeted volume/gravity and evaporation
rate taken into account:

Pre-Boil Wort Size: 30.97 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.042 SG 10.44 Plato

With sparge water, mash water, additional infusions, vessel losses, top-up
water and evaporation rate recorded in the Water Needed Calculator:

Water Needed Pre-Boil Wort Size: 30.90 L
Water Needed Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.042 SG 10.47 Plato


Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Tinseth
Tinseth Concentration Factor: 1.30

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
95.7 4.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
4.3 0.20 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
48.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.10 22.4 60 min.
10.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.10 0.9 5 min.


Yeast
-----

Proculture Pro-83 German Kolsch


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: Kolsch Mash

Total Grain Kg: 4.70
Total Water Qts: 11.98 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 11.34 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 24 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maltose Rest 5 60 64 64 Infuse 71 11.34 2.41
Sacch Rest 5 30 70 70 Infuse 95 3.25 3.10
Mashout 5 10 77 77 Infuse 95 6.02 4.38


----------



## jbirbeck

cubbie said:


> I used the proculture kolsch yeast P83 with great success. The recipee was based around JZ's in Brewing Classic Styles.



How is that Proculture yeast? I'd be keen to give that a go. I really enjoyed the wyeast 2565, and the special release 2575 has a delightful aroma and flavour that is better than the 2565 from memory. I saw Proculture had a couple of Kolsches which I'd be keen to try...if they're any good.


----------



## mika

I recently used the ProCulture Deutschland Kolsch Yeast as opposed to the German Kolsch Yeast, there's a difference in the numbers and in the temps that they're meant to be fermented at.
I fermented at 17degs and got a lot of Sulfur in the kegged version, but the couple of bottle's I did seem to be fine, so not sure whether it was something in the ferment that the secondary ferment in the bottle cleaned up.
Either version was VERY cloudy, 4 weeks in the keg didn't seem to clear it up much, so if you're chasing something clear you'd definitely need finings or to filter.
My tastes aren't refined enough to tell you how wonderful the yeast was, but it tasted good and going off memory, I'd rate it higher than the wyeast version I'd used previously.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

drtomc said:


> @TB, that's interesting. What proportions do you split your wort for separate fermentations?
> 
> T.



Sorry for doing the OT thing

I usually don't "split" the wort per se. I will make an over gravity wheat beer in my small BIAB rig, usually about 50% wheat malt, 25% wheat flour, and 25% pale/pilsner. Very very brief boil, sort of just bring it to the boil, simmer it for a few minutes and then off. Shooting for about 17 litters @ something like 1.030 into my fermenter after dilution. Ferment with something fairly neutral to a little fruity... Lager, 1272 or maybe a kolsch yeast... Mostly 1272 because it drops nice and clear.

A week or 3 or maybe more earlier......

I will have inoculated 2-3L of wort, usually just a DME mix at about 1.040 with the dregs of a bottle or two of Orval and whacked it in a warmish cupboard to go all funky and manky.

And there will be 3-5L of wort, probably from a quick arsed stovetop no-boil BIAB, but maybe from DME or spare wort from another brew that I have tossed lactic bugs at. I am unscientific about my lactic bugs. It will be a handful of crushed grain, maybe a spoonful of the clear liquid from the top of a tub of natural yoghurt, some juice out of a jar of homemade sour kraut, maybe the dregs of a bottle of sour beer... Usually a combination of more than one of these things.

The results of the oral culture are pretty consistent... It ends up stinky with bucket loads of Brett character, maybe a pellicle etc.

The lactic fermentation is an altogether unpredictable beasty.. Sometimes it's just good and sour, sometimes it's putrid, one totally bizarre time it was clean, clear and perfectly normal beer with basically no sourness.. But had never to my knowledge seen a single cell of normal yeast. If its rank, I toss it out and try again, if it's just sour and funky... Then it becomes part of the blend.

So now I have 17 litters of "normal" fairly neutral wheat beer, 2-3L of pure Brett funkiness, and 4-5l of lactic weirdness, none of which would be any damn good on their own. So you sit down with a turkey baster as a wine thief, a tasting glass, a partner and do some blending... I want about 21L into the final fermenter and I have 23-25L to play with. Generally the biggest issue is getting it sour enough without making it to funky, and I have a bottle of lactic acid if it becomes a real issue.

Then the 21L blend goes into what was the primary fermenter for a week or so to let the bugs play together for a while - or if I feel the need to make it a fruit beer, to let them have at the fruit which I would put in at that stage (I would give it a month instead of a week if it was getting fruit) and after that I keg it

And it usually only lasts a week or two over summer because I drink it by the liter when the weather is hot. Might start making double batches, it's a shit load of trouble for a keg I can knock over in a week without even getting drunk on.

TB


----------



## drtomc

Cool. Thanks TB.

T.


----------



## cubbie

mika said:


> I recently used the ProCulture Deutschland Kolsch Yeast as opposed to the German Kolsch Yeast, there's a difference in the numbers and in the temps that they're meant to be fermented at.
> I fermented at 17degs and got a lot of Sulfur in the kegged version, but the couple of bottle's I did seem to be fine, so not sure whether it was something in the ferment that the secondary ferment in the bottle cleaned up.
> Either version was VERY cloudy, 4 weeks in the keg didn't seem to clear it up much, so if you're chasing something clear you'd definitely need finings or to filter.
> My tastes aren't refined enough to tell you how wonderful the yeast was, but it tasted good and going off memory, I'd rate it higher than the wyeast version I'd used previously.




I only bottled and can't say I noticed sulfur. My beer was also reasonably bright, I may have used geletine.

Which yeast is the Deutschland and which is the German? On their website both are German P 16 and P 83


----------



## therook

DJR said:


> White labs WLP029 if you can get it ferments fast, clean (with required kolsch fruity/winey-ness), and flocculates a hell of a lot better than WY2565. Needs to be fermented about 18C or so with some lagering, nowhere near as much lagering/sulfur dissipation time as WY2565.
> 
> I just do no wheat (easier to clear it up) and mostly pils with a touch of vienna/munich, mash about 62-65C and add in some more malt (about 10% of grist weight) at 45m, raise temp to 70C and leave it for another 30-45m. Comes out quite dry but still with enough body. Hops - hallertau or any other german hop all the way - i like 'em with some upfront hoppiness so about 25g at 5 or 10 min before flameout helps.
> 
> Polyclar helps get it bright and clean as well even if not filtering.
> 
> On the winey flavour you can cheat and use a touch of Sauvin - 5g is plenty....




I'm with DJR on this one in regards to the yeast, WLP029 is a top yeast

Rook


----------



## Duff

WLP029 is the best. Period.

On tap at present are an APA and Chocolate Stout brewed with 029. Clean and tasting great. 

Even brewed a nice Firkin Bolter with it once which Gerard_M loved. Pity he's not around anymore as many here could learn a lot from him.

A much better yeast than San Francisco lager in the circumstances for the 16 - 18C crowd. Folks would be kidding themselves if they could pick the difference.


----------



## mika

cubbie said:


> I only bottled and can't say I noticed sulfur. My beer was also reasonably bright, I may have used geletine.
> 
> Which yeast is the Deutschland and which is the German? On their website both are German P 16 and P 83



Hmm, when I posted, I was at work and going off memory. Now I'm home (and obviously completely sober)...

PRO-107
Deutschland Kolsch Yeast

Attenuation: 73-77%
Flocculation: Low (Yeah, no shit !)
Optimum Temp: 13-21degs C

I can't recall which I was comparing it to in the LHBS fridge. I know that this one had a much lower temp range than the other which was ~ 18-22 or some such.
It was a reasonably old vial, maybe they don't do this one anymore.


----------



## Mikedub

some advice on a 5kg Kolsch grain bill would be appreciated, 

planned on a simple Pilsner base + 10% wheat, seems I'm out of wheat and wont make it to the LBS today, thinking it may lack head retention without it, 
should I think about using say 100g of carapils or crystal 20 I have, or would that just bugger up the style?
cheers
Mike


----------



## white.grant

I just use pilsener malt and a dash of vienna (about 5%) for my kolsch. It's a great style.

cheers

grant


----------



## Mikedub

I've got some Munich, I'll go 5% with that, 
carapils..., what was I thinking
cheers


----------



## waggastew

Just brewing a Kolsch after using this and other threads for hints/tips. Thought I would add some comments on WLP029. I pitched 2 vials into a 1L starter at 16degC, about 6 hrs before pitching into the main wort at 16degC. Definite Krausen 12 hours later. It is now 4 days since pitching and the wort is at 1.011, predicted FG. Very impressed with the attenuation at that temp as it is below the temp (18degC) recommended by White Labs.


----------



## reardo

waggastew said:


> Just brewing a Kolsch after using this and other threads for hints/tips. Thought I would add some comments on WLP029. I pitched 2 vials into a 1L starter at 16degC, about 6 hrs before pitching into the main wort at 16degC. Definite Krausen 12 hours later. It is now 4 days since pitching and the wort is at 1.011, predicted FG. Very impressed with the attenuation at that temp as it is below the temp (18degC) recommended by White Labs.


How did the Kolsch turn out Stu? I have one in the fermenter now using BIAB. Hoping it clears up well.


----------



## Mardoo

Extended low temperature lagering is generally required to get your kolsch to clear well. Fining helps too.


----------



## reardo

Mardoo said:


> Extended low temperature lagering is generally required to get your kolsch to clear well. Fining helps too.


Currently sitting on 15c, has been since Sunday. Airlock clicks over every 8-10 seconds. I added half a tablet of Irish Moss 15 mins before end of the boil. Is this what you mean by fining?


----------



## Bridges

This is from a retailers site...
_"Add 1/2 a tablet per 20- 23 liters to the kettle in the last 5 minutes of the boil._
_Whirlfloc recommend if boiled any longer than 10 minutes, the active ingredients become denatured and fail to achieve intended results."_
Your irish moss may not have helped that much. Search AHB for "gelatine" you can use it with cold crashing to help clear your beer.


----------



## reardo

Bridges said:


> This is from a retailers site...
> _"Add 1/2 a tablet per 20- 23 liters to the kettle in the last 5 minutes of the boil._
> _Whirlfloc recommend if boiled any longer than 10 minutes, the active ingredients become denatured and fail to achieve intended results."_
> Your irish moss may not have helped that much. Search AHB for "gelatine" you can use it with cold crashing to help clear your beer.


 whirfloc it was sorry. I used Irish moss in a fat yak copy. I added the whirfloc at 15 mins. The crap at the bottom looks minuscule compared to what I've had before so maybe it's working?


----------



## VP Brewing

They are Irish moss tablets. Packet says 5 min but I'm sure the guys from g&g told us 15min. Maybe that's why it takes so long to settle out... Something to try on ur porter Reardo?


----------

